# white trout/sheepies



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

fished bob sikes from 1-4:30pm ( 1 dozen white trout most nice size,better than a week ago. i saw 1 sheephead, took one shot with bow(scared that sucker into next week.:boo:boo:boo:boo


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fishermandude (3/6/2008)*Wheres the PIctures .. No picture no proof = Your lying.


pics not required, leads to drama half the time...dont worry about that statement and thanx for the report...cant wait for them to be on fire.


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks fishermandude for the camera input:clap:clap:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Atleast you got something to eat :toast


----------

